# GoodBye Uber Forever!!!



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

not applicable


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

This is what you wrote in February. It was a very good detailed story.



george manousaridis said:


> I wont complain,and i have decided to continue,i love meeting new people and the interaction.Know I have attained another vehicle and take possession on Wednesday with better terms for me.
> anbyway i will still be Ubering on a aprt time basis only and when i want to.So lets hope we uber makes a good decision and maybe raise the prices .lets see what happens and this Forum continue on.


Can you give us your reflections on what happened over the last 3 months that have changed your mind? A detailed story like before would be good.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

What happened to be your decision to only do GoCatch?


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Hi know it's just all GoCatch.As a so called/classified RIDESHARE/HIRE CAR driver one can only do one.Either Uber or GoCatch.


This is incorrect. You are able to do both. You can also subcontract your services to other rideshare companies as well


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> I choose to ditch Uber.I don't like their system so I choose GoCatch.Not interested in Uber anymore.My choice


I use Lyft exclusively now and said goodbye to Uber long ago. No option to tip as a customer which I hate. I only use Uber if I have to.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

ng4ever said:


> I use Lyft exclusively now and said goodbye to Uber long ago. No option to tip as a customer which I hate. I only use Uber if I have to.


Lyft isnt Available in Australia yet, and it isnt a tipping culture here anyway


george manousaridis said:


> I choose to ditch Uber.I don't like their system so I choose GoCatch.Not interested in Uber anymore.My choice


 I've got no issue with you choosing to ditch Uber. Just correcting your statement that as a rideshare driver one can only do one. You may choose to only do one, but as a rideshare driver, people are free to contract to as many or as few companies as they wish


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> You misunderstood what i was stating.What would u do if u were to receive two jobs at once? Which one?mmmm which platform will j make work?i hope there is two you.Doesnt work,,,!


Well I run 3 apps simultaneously and not once have 2 requests come through at exactly the same time. Smart people accept a job when it comes in and then turn themselves offline on the other or leave the other on and ignore requests until they are closer to the drop off point. If more than one request did come in at exactly the same time I'd make a decision based on a number of factors including distance to pick up, and which platform had the highest rates at that point in time and then accept one and ignore the others. It's not exactly rocket science. It does work, quite easily and only one person with half a brain required to make it work. Most of the time you can just leave GoCatch running in the background even when you have picked someone up for Uber as the likelihood of getting any requests is pretty low and when you do get one they are further away that an Uber pick up so will sometimes work as a stacked ping.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Yea you can do that with no issues.Hope it does work for you but im different i choose GoCatch and solely work for them.Evry ping they send me know I will jump on.No issues with anyone working for multiple platforms.I made my decision and evrything is quite good.There will come a point in time when this type of things will be trageted and it will be a conflict of interest and where as companies will crackdown on drivers for multiples platforms.Has happened yet but its coming.At the moment its free as you decide.Cheers and thank you for your response and valid points.


I hope GoCatch is busier in Melbourne than it is in Sydney if they are your only income at the moment. Otherwise you're going to have some very long, days making very little money


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Nothing to reveal,RIP for ever!!!GoneWithTheWind!No sob stories


Why do you feel ashamed to reveal your story?


----------



## Primeape22 (May 16, 2017)

I understand and sometimes I am irritated by ubr as well, but still above my bottom line.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Several things i will remind about working for multiple platforms.Put yourself as a owner/CEO/INVESTOR Or whatever of a ridesharing company,I ask you this question?Would you like your regular drivers working for a rival company?....answer woukd be obvious, and much more ifs and donts!What i am attempting to convey is"trade secrets" may possibly be revealed and disclosed.Leads to sabotage and leaks and much more.This is the future it will head,at the momment its choose what you desire and choose. Wait and see what happens and if your young you will see it eventuate.Possibility is endless.Remember Uber can DEACTIVATE A DRIVER AT A WINK OF AN EYE.


I really don't see any problem with drivers being on two or more rideshare platforms simultaneously. Where I drive (Canberra), that's currently not an option for me. But if it becomes an option, I'd be on as many platforms as were available.

Rideshare companies typically permit expressly the driver licensees of their apps also to drive on other platforms as this is central to their legal arguments that the drivers are not their employees.

I can't see how intellectual property issues would arise in practice for rideshare drivers in this context.

Drivers would need to be mindful of which platform they were driving a passenger on at any given time and be particularly careful not deliberately or inadvertently promote a rival company.


----------



## Sheep Ant (May 15, 2017)

As this person says:



Jufkii said:


> Uber no care


----------



## For the love of pax (May 17, 2017)

Why would you want to leave Uber?


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

while is sad to see you go
but one less driver is one more job for other drivers


----------

